
Gasper, Your Cloud in a Binary - alphadoze
https://github.com/sdslabs/gasper
======
alexellisuk
Have you seen OpenFaaS?
[https://github.com/openfaas/faas](https://github.com/openfaas/faas)

It seems like it covers most of your use-cases and with more modularity and
scale-out on Kubernetes if needed. For single node use k3s or Docker Swarm.

~~~
alphadoze
Author Here:

Gasper serves a use case different from OpenFaas.

OpenFaas needs a specific functional configuration for deployment like
[https://github.com/openfaas-incubator/node10-express-
templat...](https://github.com/openfaas-incubator/node10-express-template) ,
hence it cannot deploy generalized applications such as
[https://github.com/sdslabs/gasper-sample-
nodejs](https://github.com/sdslabs/gasper-sample-nodejs)

As stated in the readme, Gasper is a Platform as a Service (PaaS) and not
Functions as a Service (FaaS) like OpenFaas.

Gasper can deploy any generic application such as
[https://github.com/sdslabs/gasper-sample-ruby-on-
rails](https://github.com/sdslabs/gasper-sample-ruby-on-rails) with little
configuration i.e the user doesn’t need to create specific Functions for his
service. He can make any generic application in a language of his/her choice
and deploy it via Gasper. The same goes for creating databases via Gasper.

You can think of it as an open-source WIP alternative to Heroku
([https://www.heroku.com/](https://www.heroku.com/)) and Render
([https://render.com](https://render.com)) with super-easy setup procedures
and high scalability and reliability

